
Plasma Wayland and Qt 5.9 and beyond - buovjaga
https://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2017/07/plasma-wayland-and-qt-5-9-and-beyond/
======
mrkrabo
Users of GTK+ complain that GNOME developers do whatever they want with GTK+,
breaking it every new version so they can add/modify/delete features from it
so it can be used with GNOME.

KDE developers complain that Qt developers ignore them.

Looks like both options come with their problems, but by now I'll stick with
GNOME...

~~~
mathw
Are you referring to the 2->3 breakage, which was years ago and obviously
breaky due to the change in major version, or is there regular breakage within
the 3.x releases?

~~~
johnny22
probably referring to the theme api being broken multiple times during 3.x. I
don't think it was ever an officially stable API though.

------
pmoriarty
_" The only other option is to compile Qt, but that is hardly an option as
it’s really difficult to compile an actually working Qt with all components.
The last times I tried, I failed, wasting days compiling."_

Is there any chance that Qt will ever be split up and modularized the way xorg
has been?

~~~
mueslix
It actually is pretty much as modular as it can get. I'm not sure what issues
Martin has with compiling Qt, but I consider it a fairly straight-forward
experience.

~~~
pmoriarty
It's straight-forward. It just takes a very long time because it's so
gigantic.

------
wmf
Who is the primary customer for Qt? It's not KDE?

~~~
revelation
Not remotely. KDE is not a customer (they're not paying) and is insignificant
software in general.

~~~
samuraijack
KDE is not a customer but it is possibly the largest project that uses qt, I
wouldn't call it "insignificant".

~~~
kahnpro
KDE is a large project but in the scheme of things... nobody uses kde except a
minority of enthusiasts.

